# DW YES OR NO ? Merc Maybach concept



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

so yes or no


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Love it. I can definitely see that wafting along the autobahn. It wouldn't work though on the back roads around Clabby. 

Yes, whizzer. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mercedes are certainly getting more adventurous with their cars.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

It looks like something Simon Cowell would drive so it's a no from me.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> It looks like something Simon Cowell would drive so it's a no from me.


Hahahha

It's got some size bonnet. Impressive design mind


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

On a movie set or down the pacific coast highway, yes. On the A38 on a Tuesday morning you will look like a *** of the highest magnitude. They do need to make more cars like this though. Rather than generic 700mpg crap boxes that make you want to take 89 bottles of paracetamol and a bottle of vodka.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

You'd need a wee head in the back!

Like the long bonnet though, so a maybe from me.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

On the list.


WOW

:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Mercedes are certainly getting more adventurous with their cars.


Pity it will never be more than a concept


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

No, hideous.


----------



## hunky dunky (Feb 26, 2016)

cant see anything inovative on the surface and god would like a dick getting out of it. you can have beautiful design without the vulgar size.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a smoother version of the Cadillac 16. If they make it, or something approaching it, then kudos to them. If they don't, what's the point?


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Ive seen the video of this car, driving it remotely. 
I like the design it looks "Special" of you know what i mean 😊

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Thunderbirds are go! Lady Penelope's new car.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Has it got a Spitfire engine? No thanks.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope, been beaten with the fugly stick.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Nah, my batman suit's still in the wash


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

suds said:


> Nah, my batman suit's still in the wash


suds, has it been washed yet?  
Let's go grab the bad guys!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

